# Immigration Lawyer



## coopercx (Sep 14, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a lawyer with immigration and visa experience who can give advice. 
I am British, my wife is South African, and our daughter has UK and ZA passport.
Looking for information on residency.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

coopercx said:


> Can anyone recommend a lawyer with immigration and visa experience who can give advice.
> I am British, my wife is South African, and our daughter has UK and ZA passport.
> Looking for information on residency.


If you are a British Citizen there wont be any problems with residency. Your wife and daughter are as much entitled to residency as you because they are your dependents.

Veronica


----------



## coopercx (Sep 14, 2009)

*Immigration*



Veronica said:


> If you are a British Citizen there wont be any problems with residency. Your wife and daughter are as much entitled to residency as you because they are your dependents.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica for the quick reply.


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

Really, for you there's absolutely no need to spend money on lawyer - your case is absolutely clear.


----------

